# Fellow keeper from hudson valley NY



## Steed (Nov 23, 2015)

hi I'm new here. 
Have lurked without registering on and off for a few years. Not familiar with the forum but questions to google lead to answers here a lot. 
Quick question

How do I get thick crystallized honey out of a plastic five gallon bucket?

I have at least 45 pounds from last year I forgot about and it condensed to a thick solid mass. 

I am trying to make some joes ancient orange mead out of this honey because it's tough and no one would want to buy it


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Scoop it out with a spoon. if it is too solid which it rarely is, warm it. Placing a heating belt on the bucket will turn the honey back to liquid in a few days. There are better meads than JAOM and many melomels that are great. In my humble opinion!


----------



## Steed (Nov 23, 2015)

Tenbears said:


> Scoop it out with a spoon. if it is too solid which it rarely is, warm it. Placing a heating belt on the bucket will turn the honey back to liquid in a few days. There are better meads than JAOM and many melomels that are great. In my humble opinion!



What are some good meads? Any that use pomagranite?


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

Steed said:


> How do I get thick crystallized honey out of a plastic five gallon bucket?


Best way to do that is to sink the bucket into hot water bath (40°C/12h should be allright according to your volume).

Do not wait until the honey melt completely, but as soon as it gets soft, try to stir it mechanically from time to time.

Please note that you can still sell it, since if you do this operation properly you can pour it into a jar and the honey won't get thick as it was before this operation.

By the way, welcome to the forum!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

If getting it out in a chunk is acceptable you could sink the bucket in hot water for a few minutes, until the outer bit is liquefied and then invert it in a pan large enough to hold the contents of the bucket. When it releases just lift off the bucket. Just like getting Jello out of a mold.
Bill


----------



## Steed (Nov 23, 2015)

radallo said:


> Best way to do that is to sink the bucket into hot water bath (40°C/12h should be allright according to your volume).
> 
> Do not wait until the honey melt completely, but as soon as it gets soft, try to stir it mechanically from time to time.
> 
> ...


i put the bucket in a bath of hot water and liquified it a bit and then scooped out the honey using a large spoon. thanks for the advice


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

Steed said:


> i put the bucket in a bath of hot water and liquified it a bit and then scooped out the honey using a large spoon. thanks for the advice


you are welcome! 

always happy to share some knowledge about honey and bees 

btw.. just for your knowledge, since you shouldn't be much far away from CT.. have a look at this
http://www.beeculture.com/catch-the-buzz-sensory-training-in-honey-class-offered/


----------



## Steed (Nov 23, 2015)

that seems like a cool course; so basically they teach you how to identify what your bees are foraging so you can say "clover honey" or "wildflower honey" on your labels? all by tasting the honey and identifying what it is basically?


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

Steed said:


> that seems like a cool course; so basically they teach you how to identify what your bees are foraging so you can say "clover honey" or "wildflower honey" on your labels? all by tasting the honey and identifying what it is basically?


they teach much more.

they teach you a tecnique you can later apply to your own production.
they teach you origin and properties (chemical, physical, palinological) of honeys and honeydews.
they teach you how to handle and store properly your honey, in order not to bias its original property
they teach you to label your honey properly, to describe your product to costumers using the best vocaboulary
they teach you to create additional value for your honey
they teach you about crystalization in honey..

all of this through a sensory pathway, that will train you to evaluate "quality honey", to recognize different (12-15) types of single-origin honeys using your smell/taste

believe me, is a class that any beekeeper should attend to (beginner or professional, doesn't matter).


----------



## Steed (Nov 23, 2015)

i will mention it to my father and brother.
do you know how much the course costs and how long it is?


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

The course is two-full consecutive days
http://americanhoneytastingsociety.com/honey-tasting-courses/

I don't know about the price.. best thing to do is to make a phone call (BY LAND LINE: 203.226.4535) or email to Marina and ask her.

She's very nice, don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Welcome to beesource. Where is Gunks Valley? What city or town of note is it near?

If you are not a member of a Local Bee Club go to eshpa.org. Under the heading "Beekeeping Info" you will find a line "Local Clubs". Click on that and find a list of clubs from across the State. There should be one near you that you might aught to join.

Best wishes.


----------



## Steed (Nov 23, 2015)

ok i will look into it thanks for the info. i will mention this to my dad who will bring it up at the shawangunk beekeepers club


----------



## Steed (Nov 23, 2015)

lol it is slang

i live in the hudson valley near the shawangunk ridge in the state of new york.
we have a beekeepers club in this region called the shawangunk beekeepers club.
gunks means shawangunks and the valley is the hudson river valley.
im smack dab in the middle of both

i think i will change my location to not confuse people who arent familiar with this region.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Good. You are already a member of a club. Did anyone in your club suggest how to liquefy your honey?


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

Steed said:


> ok i will look into it thanks for the info. i will mention this to my dad who will bring it up at the shawangunk beekeepers club


you're welcome.

I am sure that if a group of people is interested would be possible for Marina to move to you to give the class,,


----------



## Steed (Nov 23, 2015)

no the next meeting is the first saturday in december. i posted on here and someone mentioned to put it in a tub with hot water and it worked.


----------



## Steed (Nov 23, 2015)

i read on the website that she limits the class size to 25 people. sometimes there are over 50 people at the beekeepers meetings, perhaps she can split the club up into two groups on two separate occasions. i will see what my dad says and see if the club is willing to raise the money for the classes.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

radallo said:


> they teach much more.


Shouldn't you say "we teach much more"? 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...UWCudRYVLImtwIWig&sig2=ROZdbVcqPxmNhGTQGoYrSg


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

Steed said:


> i read on the website that she limits the class size to 25 people. sometimes there are over 50 people at the beekeepers meetings, perhaps she can split the club up into two groups on two separate occasions. i will see what my dad says and see if the club is willing to raise the money for the classes.


the limit to 25 is because most of the class is "practical exercise" 

I am sure that at least one member of the club will take the class... his scouting report will be enough to convince the club to raise money!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

